# Slaanesh Dp/Herald concept



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a design I've been working on for my upcoming Daemon army. I'm not really satisfied with it yet. The idea is a Daemon Prince who's Pre-Fall Eldar, but I don't think he looks "alien" enough. What do you guys think.










Oh yeah, the Soul Stones are trophies for him, as he really enjoys hunting his former brethren.


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

He looks plenty 'alien' and certainly bad-ass enough for me. k:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Needs more boobs.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

haha needs more boobs, awesome picture as it is dude, one thing that might help the silhouette are some long spiky shapes coming from the upper half of the torso kinda like what you done with the sword and the right elbow, I'm not 100% percent on this but I'm willing to wager it will sort out the 'human' look


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, concept #2









Edit: i like this one alot better. Now to design his wings.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't want to buck the trend bit i think the first one is better. As a pre fall eldar you can see what he has evolved from while maintaining the twisted and debased look.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

The more I study them both, the more I'm thinking I'll try to do an image that encompasses aspects I like from both. Since I haven't actually ever seen an image of Pre- Fall Eldar, my main goal with him actually looking Eldar-ish, is to keep the elvish facial features. Since The Fall happened over ten thousand years ago(iirc), I'm thinking that all that time serving She Who Thirsts and living in the EoT would have changed him dramatically. 
So for this next design, I'll keep the head(need to re-design the face tho)and torso from the 2nd concept, incorporate more "stolen Soul Stones" ala concept 1, and combine the arms and legs of both concepts...wish me luck.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

nicely done dude, it's definitely more readable as a pose as well as a character than the first one though I think the right hand those badass horns and the weight distribution on the hips really seal the deal, something that might help to get the dark eldar look is that the armour tends to flare out a bit at the joints, (depending on the unit) but if you're trying different versions it might work for one, though it's just a suggestion and I'm sure whatever you come up with will be wicked, oh yeah good luck!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the unique feel of the first image although the skin color should be a more pinkish/purple hue.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Concept 3:
I'm picturing the armour/skin on his arms and legs as corrupted wraithbone.








I'll color it up later, sleepy time now.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Waky, waky, the transsexual space elf dude needs colouring.


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

rep ^ your awesome, i think this might also help you.

"Slaanesh is the Chaos God of lust, excess, pleasure, perfection and hedonism. Slaanesh typically appears in a form which is female on the right side and male on the left with two sets of horns rising from its flowing golden hair. It can however assume any form; male, female, hermaphrodite or asexual, but prefers male bodies."

got that from lexicanum.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

love the pose and style of artwork :victory:


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I absolutly love the wing thingy things...
Awesome pose and design 
I was thinking a greyish/pinkish skin colour


----------

